# New Thom Yorke Album



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoy all but the last track, very strong effort I felt!




It's on streaming services.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi Captain - thanks for this.

I'm a fairly longstanding fan of Radiohead and Thom Yorke, so am unlikely to slate this new album. If you like his style (and it's not for everyone) then it will sound as comforthingly familiar as what has gone before.

Nevertheless, when I first got the chance to listen to it all - on the road - only a couple of tracks stuck (well, three actually - the three used in the short film _Anima_).

Now, it's growing on me. The synth sounds are curiously reminiscent of some OMD (in a good way - would Godrich and Yorke acknowledge this I wonder). But most important, the moods chime with mine and my current situation - domestic, professional, personal. Yorke's perpetual sense of self-doubt and brooding melancholy are its strengths.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MacLeod said:


> Hi Captain - thanks for this.
> 
> I'm a fairly longstanding fan of Radiohead and Thom Yorke, so am unlikely to slate this new album. If you like his style (and it's not for everyone) then it will sound as comforthingly familiar as what has gone before.
> 
> ...


Yorke is a beautiful man, no doubt.


----------

